# Things people forget to add to their prepping list.



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I have come up with a few things that people often for get to prepare for and stock up on...

So here are a few things that I have thought of.....

1. Bic lighters/matches and fuel for those.
2. Salt (how are you going to cure meats and can)
3. Sugar (used in canning and curing meat)
4. Canning lids
5. Wax for preserves.
6. Reference books
7. Coffee if you are a coffee drinker
8. Cheese cloth (many uses for this)
9. Fishing line and hooks
10. Condoms
11. Hand tools
12 Hardware i.e. nails

That is enough to get started. For me I need to stock up on tape measures as I can never remember where I put the one I was using.


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

This is more luxury than need but I have a ton of spices seasoning and marinade mixes. It will add variety and flavor if you have to eat a lot of rice, lentils or beans. Also a necessity is cooking oil.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Sandbags, lots of sandbags.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> 10. Condoms


Are we talking condoms to prevent unwanted pregnancies or condoms to put on the end of our gun barrels (no pun intended, well maybe a little pun intended) to keep the rain out.

I was working on my prep list the other day when my wife looked over my shoulder and said "Pads, add a whole lot of maxi-pads". We have several daughters.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

pads can be added to med kits for use to help stop heavy bleeding from wounds.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> pads can be added to med kits for use to help stop heavy bleeding from wounds.


As long as there not scented.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> pads can be added to med kits for use to help stop heavy bleeding from wounds.


Yeah my grandson had them pasted all over him and told us they were bandaids.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Clove oil works great on toothaches


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Of the original list the bic lighters are a bad choice. Zippos are much better as only need a few, can burn almost anything in them but a fire starter is a better choice. Char cloth and a piston is a better choice for starting fire as you move around. Strick anywhere matches would be next as you can dip tip in nail polish making them waterproof.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

And a good pair of bolt cutters cause u never know what you might need to get into or out of?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I put bic lighters there because they are now refillable. I am not a smoker so I really have only used Bics. The other reason is that with a bic you do not need waterproof matches. I tested it with one of the newer ones and I could get it lit after submerging it in water.

Gunny sacks.... Lots and lots of gunny sacks. They work great to store root vegetables such as onions, garlic, potatoes etc.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Chewing gum. So many uses. Depending on what kind you like, can be a small burst of sugar/calories. Chewing gum can stave off thirst/hunger (though temporarily). Can help clean teeth/freshen breath. Use as sticky "glue" in a pinch. Morale booster- especially w/ kids! Plus it's pretty inexpensive. The list goes on!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

phxrising said:


> This is more luxury than need but I have a ton of spices seasoning and marinade mixes. It will add variety and flavor if you have to eat a lot of rice, lentils or beans. Also a necessity is cooking oil.


I don't think those are luxuries, as you say, it will add variety and flavor. That'll be important in stressful situations.

I'd like to add:
Household inventory list in case of personal shtf like tornado or fire. I've helped a friend fill out the insurance forms after a fire, and when you've lost everything it's hard to remember everything you owned. The forms are very detailed, usually organized by room, and include serial #, price, brand, etc.

Or make a video walk through of your property. Keep the list and/or video in a safe place where it can be retreived when needed.

Can openers.

Toys or small items your younger kids will enjoy to occupy their minds to relieve stress and keep them busy while grown ups take care of cleanup, cooking, etc.

Phone numbers and other contact info for family and relevant businesses (bank, insurance, family members, etc) written down and easily accessible in your BOB.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Can openers is a good one. I have one that looks like a P38, acts like a P38 but is about a 1/4" wider and 1/2" longer than the P38 and is made in Canada. Not that the P38 is bad but this is just a little easier on the fingers is all.

Rope.... People always say paracord, but there are times that you are going to need lots of rope. I also have a rope block and tackle. You have to be able to raise that animal off the ground for skinning and processing. A single tree is another good thing to have but a t post or branch will work also.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I know the p38 is a popular choice for many, but I've never used one. Instead we have a manual can opener that was built without extended handles. It will open just about any dented, bent can. We're on the lookout now for another.
You should also consider growing small herb gardens as those spices won't last forever.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I have had those handles break and then you are screwed. I can also store 5 p38's in the space of a credit card.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Toffee said:


> I know the p38 is a popular choice for many, but I've never used one. Instead we have a manual can opener that was built without extended handles. It will open just about any dented, bent can. We're on the lookout now for another.
> You should also consider growing small herb gardens as those spices won't last forever.


Great advice about herbs.  As we prep, we tend to focus on sustainable choices over store bought alternatives whenever possible. Becomes a way of life, instead of a list to complete. Carla Emory's Encyclopedia of Country Living has helped me change my thinking process.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I don't have to worry about sage, it grows wild here.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Can openers is a good one. I have one that looks like a P38 . . .


Please excuse my ignorance but I'm not quite understanding how something that looks like this can open cans without, you know, actually blowing them to smithereens.










Besides, wouldn't it take a lot of fuel to get that plane up into the air in order to get it into line of sight position before you fire the machine guns in order to open up your can of beans that you left out on your picnic table?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The P38 is the smaller one in the photo and I actually have both on hand. In looking for the photo, I discovered that the larger one is a P51 which is much more maneuverable than the P38.... LOL I never knew they made a P51 as all I have ever seen is the 38's.

Either way, gots to have them.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

lol I suppose me mentioning the P51's a larger version of the P38 might cause Bobbb more problems.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

cnsper said:


> I discovered that the larger one is a P51 which is much more maneuverable than the P38.... LOL I never knew they made a P51 as all I have ever seen is the 38's.


That may be so but the P-38 has exceptional ground strafing ability and here it outclasses the P-51. Now, if you could get some brave soul to toss a can of beans up into the air, then the P-51's exceptional maneuverability would come into play but the pilot who wants to open that can of beans had better not miss with his shot and hit the person who tossed the can of beans into the air as they were running away from the target area.

On reflection, ground strafing seems to me to be the best way to go. Put the can of beans into the target zone and run away and then let the P-38 do what it does best.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been giving this P-38 vs P-51 comparison some thought. Bear with me. If you could build a trebuchet to launch your can of beans then while the P-51 is maneuvering into position to open that can of beans you could have the time to safely clear the fire zone and avoid being hit by any misfires from the P-51. 

You know, that could work if you find yourself without a P-38 handy and just the P-51 at your disposal. That or simply use a can opener.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

What is the best way to store coffee long term?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Starbucks has coffee storage down pretty well. Go ask em about and they will proudly show you thier bags and hive you an hour long speech on coffee storage if you let em.

Dont forget ziplock bags especially the gallon size. I always find a use for those. And an extra 3 pairs of gloves. On one of my year tours I went through 3 pairs.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Nitrile gloves. Or vinyl, which ever. A couple three boxes of each size.


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

cnsper said:


> I have come up with a few things that people often for get to prepare for and stock up on...
> 
> So here are a few things that I have thought of.....
> 
> ...


Got all that...


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> Nitrile gloves. Or vinyl, which ever. A couple three boxes of each size.


That too

Im not gona read the rest of the forum cuz ik for a fact someone's gona get mad at me :-/


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I have added a length of garden hose in my BOV if the need arises to get gas for free.....10' should cover me 
Yesterday at Canadian Tire picked up a Carbon Monoxide alarm for BOL ... my solar battery charger works just fine( deck lights charge double A batteries good for small radio n flashlights as well)
Partical dust mask, I keep my old glasses for that just in case, may get a slingshot for small animals and birds so as not to draw atention to myself.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

a big pot to boil water. you will want hot water for many things. a water bath canner would be a good choice for a big pot(double duty).


----------



## RonMcCr (Oct 17, 2010)

*Radio Comms*

FRS radios are invaluable since you may be without phone service for days. Get an inexpensive pair. They enable you to gather much good local information just by listening.

Conserve battery power. Call only if urgent. You can easily set up a neighbourhood network, since FRS radios are so inexpensive and easy to operate. Ideal for seniors or the disabled as well.


----------



## LargoMike (Apr 27, 2012)

phxrising said:


> This is more luxury than need but I have a ton of spices seasoning and marinade mixes. It will add variety and flavor if you have to eat a lot of rice, lentils or beans. Also a necessity is cooking oil.


How are you packaging them? Could you take them with you if you had to leave?


----------



## LargoMike (Apr 27, 2012)

They also make great sweat bands for working the homested.


----------



## LargoMike (Apr 27, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> pads can be added to med kits for use to help stop heavy bleeding from wounds.


They also make great sweat bands for working the homested.


----------



## LargoMike (Apr 27, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Gunny sacks.... Lots and lots of gunny sacks. They work great to store root vegetables such as onions, garlic, potatoes etc.


Burlap sacks?


----------



## LargoMike (Apr 27, 2012)

cnsper said:


> 6. Reference books.


Any idea how many books one can put on a 32Gig MicroSD card? How many can you put in a Altoids tin (insulated of course)?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

panty hose for an emergency fan belt.
emery board to clean spark plugs.
clean pair of panties :sssh:


----------



## Snowgoer (Aug 4, 2012)

I buy the big bottles of dry gravy mixes. Great with rice or potatoes. Stores for at least two years. Can always add spices to it! Plus I get candles and camp fuel when I see it on sale. If the power goes out, I would like to see at nite.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

LargoMike said:


> Any idea how many books one can put on a 32Gig MicroSD card? How many can you put in a Altoids tin (insulated of course)?


Nope, not at all. I am gathering the OLD books that really tell you how to do things. I don't plan on bugging out. I may be driven off but it will not be for long. People just do not know the area like I do.



LargoMike said:


> Burlap sacks?


Exactly.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

A couple lengths of clothes line and packs of clothes pins. Just makes it easier to dry things rather than on bushes or hanging off branches.

Couple rolls of garden fencing and poles to attach to. If I had to grow more I’d need to expand the garden and need to protect it from critters.

2 gallon sprayer, or similar. I have one but like a backup just in case. Used for spraying pepper spray on plants to deter bugs and varmints. The backup can be used to keep cool by spraying a mist into the air on yourself.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Something I didn't see mentioned is shoelaces. They always seem to wear out long before the boots do. I packed away 8-10 extra pair of boot length laces.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

tubes of grease, bearing grease. mechanics wire , various sizes of hose clamps (amazing what they'll hold together) super glue, gorilla glue, epoxy glue. rivets (pop & copper), replacement snaps

nuts & bolts (SAE & metric), nails, screws (wood, machine & lag), really heavy wire, staples (large and small)

penetrating oil, lubricating oil (& filters), cutting oil

several sets of replacement drill bits (metal bits, wood bits)

files (flat, round, triangular, needle), stones (various shapes and sizes and materials)

saw blades (hack saw, cross cut)

sand & emery paper

paint (rust inhibitor)

material for replacing screens


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

headhunter said:


> tubes of grease, bearing grease. mechanics wire , various sizes of hose clamps (amazing what they'll hold together) super glue, gorilla glue, epoxy glue. rivets (pop & copper), replacement snaps
> 
> nuts & bolts (SAE & metric), nails, screws (wood, machine & lag), really heavy wire, staples (large and small)
> 
> ...


Add to this electrical cable 200' at least for 120VAC

100' electrical cable for 220VAC

1000' of 12VDC wire in various colors.

welding supplies

a small generator for remote location use of all the power tools modern man has.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Are we talking condoms to prevent unwanted pregnancies or condoms to put on the end of our gun barrels (no pun intended, well maybe a little pun intended) to keep the rain out.
> 
> I was working on my prep list the other day when my wife looked over my shoulder and said "Pads, add a whole lot of maxi-pads". We have several daughters.


Consider cloth pads or even menstrual cups. What happens if the disposable pads run out? I have a set of cloth pads I currently use as well as a set for Roo when she gets her period. I also have menstrual cups for us both and Go Girl female urinal devices for when the toilet paper is gone.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well on my way home last night I heard something metal break and an awful racket from the rearend of the truck. Well upon inspection, I did not blow up the rearend, part of the exhaust broke and was rubbing on the rear u-joint.

Well what to do now. Looked on behind the seat and low and behold a roll of wire used for concrete rebar tying. A few minutes later I am off and heading home.

Don't forget the wire.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

A soldering iron (butane powered)...If you have anything that involves electricity and electronics


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I would suggest belts n suspenders as I know more manual labour and less junk food equals weight loss dont think who os ever left around will want to see my PLUMBERS BUTT


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

RoadRash said:


> I would suggest belts n suspenders as I know more manual labour and less junk food equals weight loss dont think who os ever left around will want to see my PLUMBERS BUTT


Even better is to be chummy with a seamstress who preps and maybe when SHTF you can barter goods and services.


----------



## Sgili (Jul 26, 2016)

The larger version of the P38 is the P51. I have both on my key chain. I never leave home with out my key chain even when there are no keys on them. It holds my small 10cent knife, ferrocium rod, P38, P51, bottle open, flint and magnesium bar. I custom made my key chain to work how I need it to in any given situation.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Zombie 2012 thread resurrection


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

labotomi said:


> Zombie 2012 thread resurrection


Yeah, but it's always good for the new people and a reminder for those of us that think we have it altogether and have all the answers.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Since this thread has been resurrected I would like to add dental floss to the list. Post SHTF dental care isn't going to be fun. Take care of your chompers.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Toffee said:


> I know the p38 is a popular choice for many, but I've never used one. Instead we have a manual can opener that was built without extended handles. It will open just about any dented, bent can. We're on the lookout now for another.
> You should also consider growing small herb gardens as those spices won't last forever.


I have had a real p38 on my key ring for 37 years.
I also have one of the all steel butterfly can opener, without the extended handles too.They are neat, compact & not hard to use.
I am not sure where I got it but I am looking for more.
They are compact so every BOB, BOV & BOL should have them.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Sgili said:


> The larger version of the P38 is the P51. I have both on my key chain. I never leave home with out my key chain even when there are no keys on them. It holds my small 10cent knife, ferrocium rod, P38, P51, bottle open, flint and magnesium bar. I custom made my key chain to work how I need it to in any given situation.


I'm still using the one I wrote about a while back
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f49/p38-p51-type-opener-better-imo-24349/

I ordered several more and distributed them in packs/vehicles etc.


----------

